# E15 is back :-)



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well half of it :argie:

I obviously couldnt put E15VXR on the RS so bought this to compensate.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

looks very smart does that mate


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:argie: Did you get rid of the VXR then?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice mark looks very deep and wet


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks stunning, but the sunstrip.......what the hell's going on there?!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice marc, saw the plate yesterday


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great plate for the car, which looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice mate, thought you had a thing for vxr's though?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

mattastra said:


> :argie: Did you get rid of the VXR then?


Yes vxr gone sadly , great car but this tempted me.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nice marc, saw the plate yesterday


Kev i didnt see you yesterday? why didnt you say hello , i didnt see a kev badge anywhere?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

very nice, dont like the sunstrip one bit though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Kev i didnt see you yesterday? why didnt you say hello , i didnt see a kev badge anywhere?


sorry marc  did'nt see anyone with a marc or vxrmarc name badge on either, would of said hello otherwise  could'nt stop looking at your car though :argie: who's vw bora was that next to it (striped out, rollcage etc?)


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> sorry marc  did'nt see anyone with a marc or vxrmarc name badge on either, would of said hello otherwise  could'nt stop looking at your car though :argie: who's vw bora was that next to it (striped out, rollcage etc?)


Ah ok , i left at 1pm anyway as i had prior commitments which is why i turned up early. 
yea sunstrip wont be to everyones taste as its bold but i liked it on their other car so followed suit going up a gear in the pro package. 
The wheels also ive had done , they have been sprayed gloss black inside and dark chrome outside with darker inners then double clearcoated so they are easy to clean and have a nice finish.
Ive then spent about 6 hours on them machine polishing them and applying a few layers of z2pro.
the main reason i went this route was to make them look black in normal light but without actually being glossblack yet in sunlight they will appear anthracite.
The other set will be going off to be medium chromed with diamond tipped lip and clearcoated.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wow! Awesome plate to go with an awesome car :thumb:

liking the wheels too


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

wow love those wheels :argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, me and my dad left at 2ish as i wanted to get home and see my (4 day old) nephew


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looked stunning yesterday, didn't know it was yours but it stood out a mile!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Stunning motor mate, couldn't stop looking yesterday!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> who's vw bora was that next to it (striped out, rollcage etc?)


If blue, almost certainly Dodo Dom 

S


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

the wheels look awesome. where did you get them done?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> If blue, almost certainly Dodo Dom
> 
> S


was indeed blue :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

carl123uk said:


> the wheels look awesome. where did you get them done?


Only place ive ever trusted with wheels , Tony sprays them for me at Lepsons opposite Kelly at KDS in kent. Hes done all my wheels for me..


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Love that car, very nice indeed. The wheels look fantastic.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great number plate there mate! 

I've fancied a detailing orientated number plate on whatever car I go for next.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice (and shiny) fella , is there any particular reason for choosing 'E15' on both plates?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Mark, This might seem a bit cheeky, But i've always wanted the MK2 RS in Green like that :x

But something that wont happen for ages due to a: Being 21 now (ok, so not so bad) b: Company car i can't get out of unless i change jobs c:The cost of the damn thing 

I know this is really rude, But do you have any more pictures of it in that guise? Ideally in full resolution? 

I have a bunch as desktop backgrounds, But alot of them are low quality... I know from your VXR Build that you take awesome pictures of your vehicles 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

looks great Marc,

can we expect another colossal detailing/modification thread in the near future?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice - great plate as well :thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Marc I hope you have prepared for the RS from GrahamGoode racing, the king of Ford engines. I do not recommend the Continenatl Sport Contact 3 for original equipment, mount the new Michelin PS3. The contact sport give impression that the car is imprecise. In Italy the MK2 RS uprights are the Michelins. Hello!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate, did you get my pm about your detailing plates?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes Phil and i replied?
Demonplates.

Car is now coming off H&R,s and going KW coilovers and possibly HLS laster this year.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Cheers Marc, 

Looking forward to one of your massive posts on this


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks smart fella


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea thats a big fat fail im afraid , im enjoying this one and have little time now to do another whopper thread so im just concentrating on Heavenly at the moment.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely car, I was looking at getting an RS, but with a baby on the way I opted for a E60 530D M Sport.


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Marc know I've made you want to change cars. I have a VW Golf V GTI DSG and I wanted to take the Golf R, but maybe not a couple who tried for the power of the engine .......... work in progress!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

very nice marc can we expect a long write up the same as the vxr???


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow lovely car, i just love that green!


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

I like this car..................rooaaarrrrrrrrr!
http://focusrs500.com/


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

now that is a lovely looking rs, the colour is superb


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome.I had started to go off that colour until i saw yours.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

It's looking awesome dude!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Yes vxr gone sadly , great car but this tempted me.


Totally understand mate. I would have been as well. Best colour IMHO as well:thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I had the pleasure of spotting this little beast on Friday night going into Texaco. Such a stunning car and the alloys looked awesome.

Obviously I didnt wave as I didnt want to look like a stalker lol but I reconised the numberplate.


----------

